#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

-     
1.	  (       )     ڡ   1998.
2.	      (    )        2001. 
3. 	    (              )              1983 .
4.	    (   )          1978. 
5.	  (  ) (       ) -          -2003 . 
6.	   (     )    1960 
7.	   (    ) -      -1991.
8.	   (    )       1992 .
9.	   (     ) -     - 1992.
10.	   (     )           36 -  1994 . 
11.	   (      )  1  2  -  1997.
12.	   (   ) 1 2       (  )   1998 . 
13.	  ( :     )    - 1992.
14.	  (   )  ɡ  294       1973. 
15.	   (  ) (   )         1998
16.	   (  ) (    )            -  12 . 
17.	    (      )      - 1959 .
18.	    (        )  -     1961. 
19. 	     (       )  ɡ    -     .
20.	    (   )       (   )   1999. 
21.	   (     )         1978 .
22.	   (  ) (        )         1992. 
23.	   (       )   ѡ       1971.
24.	   (     )       -1996. 
25.	  (   )   ɡ   1976 
26. 	    (          )             (    )  2 . 
27.	   (    )      -   1979. 
28.	   (   )   2004. 
29.	        (    )       1980. 
30. 	   (                       1995. 
31.	   (       )    -1992. 

-     (     ).
1-	       1966.
2-	       1966.
3-	       1966.
4-	       1966.
5-	         2005.
           (    ) 

-      (    ) 
1-	      -2002 
2-	     :    2001 
3-	     :    2000 
4-	     . :   ǡ     - 2000 . 
5-	   (  ) - 2000.
6-	    :    1999. 
7-	    ɡ   - 1999.
8-	       - 1999. 
9-	     - 1999. 


10-	        - 1999.
11-	       ɡ    - 1998. 
12-	         - 1998.
13-	  ɡ   - 1998.
14-	    - 1997. 
15-	        ɡ   - 1997.
16-	   - 1996.
17-	      - 1996 
18-	                 - 1995.
19-	             - 1995 . 
20-	    - 1995 
21-	         - 1995.
22-	          - 1995.
23-	       - 1994 . 
24-	             - 1994.
25-	          13  1994. 

-    
1-	  (       )    2002 
2-	   ɡ 2004 .See More:

----------

